# Bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes sous Safari!



## Ploumette (1 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un(e) aurait-il(elle) le même problème que moi :
"Bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes" sous Safari, ne fonctionne absolument pas!

Version 4.1.2 sous OS X 4.11

Faites donc le test en consultant le site de Météo France! C'est une horreur!
Dès que vous cliquez sur la région souhaitée et choisissez le matin, l'apm ou en soirée, vous vous retrouvez avec au moins 4 fenêtres surgissantes en arrière-plan qui n'ont absolument pas été bloqué!!!

Apple, négligerait son navigateur?

Franchement, ça devient pénible!

Merci de vos conseils et témoignages!


----------



## Aliboron (1 Novembre 2010)

Ploumette a dit:


> Faites donc le test en consultant le site de Météo France! C'est une horreur!
> Dès que vous cliquez sur la région souhaitée et choisissez le matin, l'apm ou en soirée, vous vous retrouvez avec au moins 4 fenêtres surgissantes en arrière-plan qui n'ont absolument pas été bloqué!!!


Rien de tel chez moi. Peut-être parce que j'ai installé l'extension AdBlock ?


----------



## Ploumette (2 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour et merci du lien mais hélas, les extensions ne sont disponibles, qu'à partir d'OS X 5 et donc Safari 5...

Dommage...


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Même configuration que la tienne : SAfari 4.1.2, Tiger 10.4.11, Bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes coché.

Aucun pb avec le site météo France, je viens de faire le test, pas de fenêtres qui apparaissent.


----------



## Ploumette (2 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour!

Alors là... je ne comprends vraiment pas...


----------



## Sly54 (2 Novembre 2010)

Essaie dans une autre session.
Tu as peut être un fichier corrompu quelque part.


----------

